# Do NOT sell Duped Items



## Jennifer (Nov 26, 2013)

It shouldn't have to be said, but selling Duped items for TBT Bells/items is NOT allowed. 

Anyone caught doing this will be sent an official warning/infraction and have the TBT Bells they earned taken away.


----------

